# Have you Ohioans removed your front license plate?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'll be removing mine when I get over this crud I have. 

https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a33030106/ohio-no-front-license-plate/


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We probably will this week, gonna save them to switch the back one when it get rusted up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I wish all states required them. It does help law enforcement.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Mine are coming off


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Buying another used truck this week , I'll assume they will only sell me one plate , other than that ,my other 4 vehicles that already have a front plate will remain the same......I see no reason to remove it , ( unless it now illegal to have it ?)


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm just gonna leave mine, I'm lazy and don't see any point in removing it.
Wife bought a new car and got her plates last week and I only put on the rear plate.
Why are they still even handing out two plates for new vehicles ? ?
Good luck


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My wife's Edge hasn't had a front plate since we bought it in 2013 and I just bought a used 2016 F-150 and there isn't a mount for a front plate anyway.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Here's a hypothetical scenario. Two lane road....kidnapper with small child heading north.....LEO heading south....vehicle matches description of suspect's car.....LEO can't get a read on the plate because there is none. If LEO had the license number they could get an automatic confirmation. If having a front plate saves one child's life it's worth it.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Took mine off the Jeep. It was beat to heck and looked cruddy on the front bumper.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

mine has been on so long im afraid if i take it off the whole car will fall apart


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Leaving mine on. I’m with the cops on this one.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Agree, not sure what taking it off does for anyone? More aerodynamic? Better Gas Mileage? Doubt it. I don't buy a vehicle wondering what it'll look like with a Plate on it. 

And Police saving innocent kids lives? We are defunding the police any ways right? We don' t need em!!!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

None on any of our vehicles. Just personal choice.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My 2012 F150 that I bought used did not have a license plate bracket when I bought it. When I saw the price to get a new one I decided to not purchase one. Otherwise I would just leave it on.


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

If you have a lead foot it helps to remove. Not drastically but every bit helps. If cop using laser.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

The ones that have something to hide will take them off the fastest (if they had them anyway) and cover the rear ones with the smoke covers.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Got this in January.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Here's a hypothetical scenario. Two lane road....kidnapper with small child heading north.....LEO heading south....vehicle matches description of suspect's car.....LEO can't get a read on the plate because there is none. If LEO had the license number they could get an automatic confirmation. If having a front plate saves one child's life it's worth it.


Exactly! You can't explain some things to people that won't ever understand


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

Not until I can figure a way to fix the drill holes the bracket uses. Grrrr.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll probably leave mine on my truck but my car is a small two seat roadster that wasn't designed for a front plate. The front plate partially blocks my radiator, so off it comes, haven't had any overheating, but nothing ruins a engine faster than overheating!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Taking mine off. I don’t agree with with speed and red light cameras.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

MagicMarker said:


> Taking mine off. I don’t agree with with speed and red light cameras.


Dont go thru red lights. Don't be an @$$ and create gridlock. If major cities all used red light cameras and enforced payment, then we wouldn't need glorified traffic cops directing people.

Disagreeing with speed cams is like saying the officer is unfair he saw your speed with the speed gun. He should've been driving beside you and looked at his speedometer......


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Took mine off because it looks better. Don't plan on breaking the law so it wouldn't be used anyway.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

MagicMarker said:


> Taking mine off. I don’t agree with with speed and red light cameras.


X 2


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

The only reason I took mine off is the inner cooler for the engine is right behind the license plate and it blocks the air


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm sure they will come up with a way to get a photo of the rear plate. They need cameras at every intersection and all over for speed it would stop allot of these traffic accidents that cause major back ups because some jack$$$ wanted to do 90 in a 70. My truck didn't come with a front mount so I made one that covers part of the transmission cooler. 250000+ miles with factory engine and transmission so a plate doesn't do anything to heat so that argument needs to stop. I ran race cars with high compression bored out engines. The small area the a plate covers means NOTHING to the heat of a street engine. I ran a monster truck on the street with a racing engine and 44" tires I snow plowed with. The snow plow didn't make it get hot.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

No...probably won't either.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I didn’t have one for a long time until traveling to states that required one. With OH requiring one in the past it was an easy ticket in those states. Why ask to be pulled over.

I thought that bill was dead in the legislature because the LE community didn’t like it. But now that it is OH law I’ll take mine off and use it as a political statement space. Or just install a Muskie plate....you know, all other fish are just bait.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I haven't had a front license plate in years. And I still got a speeding ticket in the mail from city of Girard. Dicks


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

GOOD.So they must be able to see the rear plate GOOD. Speed limits and STOP signs are there for a reason. Those that ignore them probably ignore locks limits and no trespassing signs because they are basically the same thing . A rule to follow


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a '99 Buick Century. I'd have to replace the whole front bumper because it has a big divot where the bracket is inset... also it's a piece of junk car that is all scratched and dented and half rusted out anyway, so who cares about the aesthetic impact of a front plate anyway? lol


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

MIKIE said:


> The only reason I took mine off is the inner cooler for the engine is right behind the license plate and it blocks the air


I had a 2001 ford f150 that the plate almost totally covered the trans cooler.
After the trans went at 90K I moved the plate over to the passenger side.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Mine will stay on till I can't have it


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

10 years ago I was pulled over for speeding in a 25 mph speed zone and said I was going 31 mph.. I agreed and accepted the ticket then he gave me another ticket for no plate on the front. This is a very small village that has big revenues for tickets. 2 days later I seen the officers truck in the village lot and guess what no front license plate!
I went to court and showed the judge that the arresting officer didn’t have a front plate also and both charges dropped.
My current vehicle has no front bracket so no plate!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

ducknut141 said:


> GOOD.So they must be able to see the rear plate GOOD. Speed limits and STOP signs are there for a reason. Those that ignore them probably ignore locks limits and no trespassing signs because they are basically the same thing . A rule to follow


So your saying it's good that they will use traffic cameras on the highway instead of pulling folks over and earning it Instead of having a computer so their job ? They sure as hell ain't doing anything with the real criminals running around right now


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DHower08 said:


> So your saying it's good that they will use traffic cameras on the highway instead of pulling folks over and earning it Instead of having a computer so their job ? They sure as hell ain't doing anything with the real criminals running around right now


That's how I feel about speeding tickets. However, we cant have cops at every red light. So red light cameras is the only way. I bet when it comes to "criminals" people say do the crime, do the time. So it's simple, don't speed or run red lights and none of you should be worried


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I once breezed home on a Sunday morning around 5am from Chicago through tolls that I didn't realize I was supposed to stop at. They sent a letter with a picture of my back license plate and I recall the fine being 130 dollars!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> So your saying it's good that they will use traffic cameras on the highway instead of pulling folks over and earning it Instead of having a computer so their job ? *They sure as hell ain't doing anything with the real criminals running around right now*


For everyday crime...think a hard look at your Judges and Prosecutors is in order when doing the finger pointing. Reality is...a street cop arrests a thug and 9 times out of 10 the thug is back out on the street before the cop can get all the paperwork done.

If referring to the rioting...when LE is given stand down orders by the elected Mayors and Governors what do you expect?



Saugeye Tom said:


> Mine will stay on till I can't have it


Same here...


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Less government regulation in your life is the best regulation.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

On my 2018 F-150 I asked them to add the bracket since it didn't have one and put a front plate it. My wife got a new Subaru Forrester last fall, we decide to not put a front plate on it since it didn't have a bracket.
I used to be in favor of the law and still don't object to it but have since changed my mind. My problem with the law is it simply isn't enforced. In looking around after buying my truck while driving it seems to me that probably 30% or more of the vehicles don't have a front plate. IMO if you have a law and you aren't going to enforce it, you don't need that law.
Since none of the 5 states bordering Ohio require a front plate (and there doesn't appear to be any problems) I questioned the need even more. Ohio is the 20th state now not requiring a front plate and I think I'm taking mine off.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I’ll just leave the front plate on my pickup. We bought our 2 suv‘s out of state and never had a front plate so we have been driving with rear plates only for years without any issues.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I just dumped my lease and bought a truck, IAM ok with no front plate, some of my vehicles have had no front plates and some have over the years, it doesn't matter to me. Obviously it's not that big of an issue to the state or they wouldn't have dropped the need for them,except cutting their cost in half.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Is it the law up there for two plates? Not here, just the back one.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I can't see mine from inside my truck/car so I don't give a damn Charolet


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

ress said:


> Got this in January.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW ewe like sheep!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Is it the law up there for two plates? Not here, just the back one.


Same as WV.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

NCbassattack said:


> Is it the law up there for two plates? Not here, just the back one.


It was, the state just changed it. My son got a ticket in 2019 for only having a back plate installed on his Subaru in North Royalton.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

My grandson played baseball and football in school. He was killed in a car crash at 17 years old, in 2012. His iniatils is MW, his number was 28. I went to a place that makes signs and had this made into a front plate. M 28 W. I removed my front plate and put this on.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i could give a rats butt. leave mine on ....


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

matticito said:


> Dont go thru red lights. Don't be an @$$ and create gridlock. If major cities all used red light cameras and enforced payment, then we wouldn't need glorified traffic cops directing people.
> 
> Disagreeing with speed cams is like saying the officer is unfair he saw your speed with the speed gun. He should've been driving beside you and looked at his speedometer......


a little different when you drive some vehicles that take a football field to stop


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

slipsinker said:


> a little different when you drive some vehicles that take a football field to stop


Most of us dont, and how fast are you driving in a 25 or 35?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

bustedrod said:


> i could give a rats butt. leave mine on ....


<3


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

I took mine off just pi$$ of my Karen like neighbor. I believe in following law. That’s exactly what I’m gonna tell her.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

ducknut141 said:


> I'm sure they will come up with a way to get a photo of the rear plate. They need cameras at every intersection and all over for speed it would stop allot of these traffic accidents that cause major back ups because some jack$$$ wanted to do 90 in a 70. My truck didn't come with a front mount so I made one that covers part of the transmission cooler. 250000+ miles with factory engine and transmission so a plate doesn't do anything to heat so that argument needs to stop. I ran race cars with high compression bored out engines. The small area the a plate covers means NOTHING to the heat of a street engine. I ran a monster truck on the street with a racing engine and 44" tires I snow plowed with. The snow plow didn't make it get hot.


I ran a Plow truck for ODOT I had to leave my plow as close to the road as I could or the trk would run hot.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Loving all our opinions about government mandates, lol.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Make it your choice, I get tired of government always trying to control our everyday lives..
You are free if you want the plate great if not great. You are old enough to decide choices for yourself. One word of caution when the Democ. Marxist get into control you won’t have a choice.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I dont plan on kid napping anybody anytime soon. So I guess it's ok I havnt had front plates for years.....


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

My Truck ----- My Choice


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

On the news it was stated when the law became official when the current plates run out of stock, if you get new plates 1 or 2 plates will become available, although the 2nd plate will cost customer (you) an additional $6.80 for the plate. So this will take care of the plate issue. I will currently leave both plates on my vehicle, just another reason for the fine officer to turn around and follow and/or pull me over. I would deam it suspicious in the officers mind but go ahead.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Mickey said:


> Here's a hypothetical scenario. Two lane road....kidnapper with small child heading north.....LEO heading south....vehicle matches description of suspect's car.....LEO can't get a read on the plate because there is none. If LEO had the license number they could get an automatic confirmation. If having a front plate saves one child's life it's worth it.


Well , hypothetically of course , ......as long as you arent kidnapping anybody or doing anything else wrong it dont matter if you have a front plate or not. But I get the point you are making. 

If I already have a front plate on my vehicle which I do , I see no advantage in removing it. And if they give me two plates in the future I may as well keep putting both on the car since its not hurting anything.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

Remember if you get pulled over for no front plate that is a violation of law by the officer. In order to stop you, he must have probable cause and if he doesn’t your rights have just been violated. Can you say lots of money?


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Bullet Bob said:


> Remember if you get pulled over for no front plate that is a violation of law by the officer. In order to stop you, he must have probable cause and if he doesn’t your rights have just been violated. Can you say lots of money?


Do not get me started on, Probable Cause


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

F150 compared to a Mack plow truck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

one3 said:


> Do not get me started on, Probable Cause


Yep...as the example of the scenario talked about earlier...the discription of your north bound car without the front lic plate might match the discription of the car with the kidnapped kid that was given to the South bound LEO....ergo...probable cause.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yep...as the example of the scenario talked about earlier...the discription of your north bound car without the front lic plate might match the discription of the car with the kidnapped kid that was given to the South bound LEO....ergo...probable cause.


Thank you.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

I had to laugh today, looked in my review mirror to see a young lady looking around and then smoking some weed at a light. Pulled away, no front plates. Just goes along with the not needing tinted windows and no front plates if you aren’t doing anything illegal. And I don’t wanna hear that “weed shouldn’t be illegal” because until it is. It’s still illegal


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So can I get a new plate for the back and keep the expired plate on the front as a decoration?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> So can I get a new plate for the back and keep the expired plate on the front as a decoration?


I believe that would be unlawful display.


----------



## Bullet Bob (Mar 31, 2020)

The plate on front that’s not current would still come back to you, and technically you would be running expired plates.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Chuck T Mechling said:


> I had to laugh today, looked in my review mirror to see a young lady looking around and then smoking some weed at a light. Pulled away, no front plates. Just goes along with the not needing tinted windows and no front plates if you aren’t doing anything illegal. And I don’t wanna hear that “weed shouldn’t be illegal” because until it is. It’s still illegal


I dont quite get what your saying. She didnt have a front plate cause she was smoking weed at a traffic light?


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Clearly if she had a front license plate and untinted windows she would have been caught operating while under influence or Chuck would have been able to call in the his concern with this individual which is actually valid but unlikely to result in a stop (though respectable).
It's a front license plate guys it's not going to make a difference. Lots of states have been without this law and do ok. I always have reservations about increased monitoring such as the traffic cameras everywhere. You could easily say why not have cars governed to 80, facial recognition cameras on street corners, or why not have GPS on vehicles so if it detects your speed over the limit in a given area just have a ticket auto generated and sent to your house (Google maps does a good job already of letting you know your speed and references the posted speed where you are so half the work is already done there). If you don't do anything wrong why worry about these type of things.
I havent had a front license plate the last 2 vehicles. One didn't come with one and didn't want to drill holes the 2nd I removed after purchasing since I thought it looked bad and blocks my intercooler.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont quite get what your saying. She didnt have a front plate cause she was smoking weed at a traffic light?


Also as many people as you see hitting those vape pens a lot of them look like they are smoking weed...and who cares anyway...it's weed..it may not be legal but it's been decriminalized and should be legal here as it is in Michigan and other neighboring states (and yes I know it still wouldn't be legal to be under the influence and drive).
At a bar you know 3/4 of those people are over the limit and getting behind the wheel to leave...they all didn't just walk there...lol...whats the difference?..A LOT more people under the influence of something out there than you think (whether it be pills, alcohol, weed, whatever...)..and they are behind the wheel.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> and who cares anyway...it's weed


EVERYBODY should care no matter what it is. If they are behind the wheel no matter what it is it's WRONG and they need to be removed by law enforcement or a sober friend that"s the difference, what a jackass remark. You apparently drive under the influence and DON"T CARE ABOUT WHO YOU KILL. I have seen WAY to many people killed by these people in my life


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> Also as many people as you see hitting those vape pens a lot of them look like they are smoking weed...and who cares anyway...it's weed..it may not be legal but it's been decriminalized and should be legal here as it is in Michigan and other neighboring states (and yes I know it still wouldn't be legal to be under the influence and drive).
> At a bar you know 3/4 of those people are over the limit and getting behind the wheel to leave...they all didn't just walk there...lol...whats the difference?..A LOT more people under the influence of something out there than you think (whether it be pills, alcohol, weed, whatever...)..and they are behind the wheel.


I know its just "weed" but that's not the point. And there's a big difference between hitting a vape and bringing a pipe from your lap, lighting it up and taking a hit. And I agree ducknut. Ahh well everyone has a choice I suppose. Tight lines fellas!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I see no good reason to remove it.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Bullet Bob said:


> The plate on front that’s not current would still come back to you, and technically you would be running expired plates.


 If you renew your registration , and keep the same plate number/name, it wouldn't make any difference if the leo ran the front or the rear plate, it would still show as current....


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

What a waste of OGF Board Space, this thread is !!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

ducknut141 said:


> The ones that have something to hide will take them off the fastest (if they had them anyway) and cover the rear ones with the smoke covers.


Yeah I took mine off the day of as well as my truck badges and have zero to hide. Just like smooth lines. No smoke on the backend, other than my exhaust


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

luredaddy said:


> What a waste of OGF Board Space, this thread is !!


I mean, you did reply tho...


----------



## JPG75 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll be removing mine when I get over this crud I have.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a33030106/ohio-no-front-license-plate/


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mickey said:


> Here's a hypothetical scenario. Two lane road....kidnapper with small child heading north.....LEO heading south....vehicle matches description of suspect's car.....LEO can't get a read on the plate because there is none. If LEO had the license number they could get an automatic confirmation. If having a front plate saves one child's life it's worth it.





bobk said:


> Leaving mine on. I’m with the cops on this one.


I totally agree with the above quotes. Well said!
Mike


----------



## FishDork (Jul 14, 2010)

Already took mine off. i see no reason to keep it if not required.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Leaving mine on in support of our great law enforcement


----------



## junkyardjeff (Aug 10, 2014)

I am not going to remove them unless I find some kind of useless plate to stick up front so I can use the holes that are there.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Never had a front plate on this truck


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm gonna take mine off, go down to a beach somewhere and get one of those airbrushed vanity plates that says, Brad & Misty w/beach scene.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ducknut141 said:


> EVERYBODY should care no matter what it is. If they are behind the wheel no matter what it is it's WRONG and they need to be removed by law enforcement or a sober friend that"s the difference, what a jackass remark. You apparently drive under the influence and DON"T CARE ABOUT WHO YOU KILL. I have seen WAY to many people killed by these people in my life


Kind of a jackass remark to make about someone you don't know...when I said 'who cares its weed' I was meaning more on a general term...I stated that I know it's illegal to operate any motor vehicle and be under the influence...didn't mean to sound like I didn't care if someone was.
I'm still trying to figure out how this factors into having no front license plate...I wasn't the one that brought it up.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Took mine off. I was in support of keeping them but when the law changed so did I.

Kind of like the hunting license change many years ago when we used to be required to pin them to our backs. Who does that now?


----------



## Tommy Gski (Sep 30, 2019)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'll be removing mine when I get over this crud I have.
> 
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a33030106/ohio-no-front-license-plate/


Took mine off both vehicles. Put an American flag plate on my car and a Yosemite Sam plate holding two AK’s on my ole F250 Powerstroke!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

3 dog Ed said:


> Took mine off. I was in support of keeping them but when the law changed so did I.
> 
> Kind of like the hunting license change many years ago when we used to be required to pin them to our backs. Who does that now?


I did for several years after the change , guess I was just used to it


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

wave warrior said:


> I did for several years after the change , guess I was just used to it


My security camera records everyone who pulls up in drive, guess I gotta send out a memo or put up a sign at the entrance..Plese back up drive so I can get your plate number!! WTF..I was givin 2 legs 74 yrs ago, I am not required to have 2, so I will get rid of 1?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Mine are currently still on the front. I have mixed emotions about taking them off/leaving them on.
Kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your brand new Corvette. Mixed emotions/bittersweet.
I come from WV where I can't remember if they ever had front plates.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine are still on. They will stay on since they are there till they get old and I have to replace them. Then I will only buy one for the rear. Not going to pay for one. 
IF they make me pay for two when I renew my sticker, then it will come off but I don’t think that is the case. I think we only have to pay for two if we actually get the plates themselves.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

There is a reason law enforcement opposed this. Almost every video that I have reviewed that can capture license plate of a car (license plate cams), It almost always caught the front plate a lot better than the back plate of the bad guys, due to they pull in slow, but are speeding off after the crime, plate cams couldn’t capture the plate when they spend off. Although a lot of times the plates of baddies are either stolen or they are temps. Keeping mine on, no reason to take off.


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

All y'uns going to leave your front plate on in support of law enforcement...y'all plan on committin' a crime?
You're only going to get one plate when it's time to renew.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just replaced mine


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm not wasting ANY fishin' or beer drinkin' time taking a plate off. Besides, I'm in favor of keeping the front plate on, so mine will stay until/unless I'm ordered to remove it.
Yep...I'm old (73), so there's that too!
Mike


----------

